# Windows XP - Last Day



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

According to this article from Yahoo News, June 30 will be the last day Microsoft sells Windows XP.
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/96295


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Disagreed with that..

Many people perferred XP than Vista


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats a bad idea microsoft...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I agree, bad idea. Hope they change their mind as they did in trying to snuff Outlook Express (was to be this month) interface with Hotmail and shoving MS Live Mail down our throat, like it or not

As to XP, not a problem here. I build my own and have three (3) brand spanking new XP disc just waiting to be installed in a new home.

I've worked much with Vista on my neighbors Lenovo duo-core laptop, setting up network, internet, email's, transfer of files from Mac.................and I'm still not impressed. My six year old 1.14 GHz PIII with XP works just as fast and less problematic OS than Vista.

I hope to skip Vista altogether just like I did ME.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, if it's a bad idea for Microsoft to stop selling XP today, when would be a good time for them to stop selling it? I don't believe Windows 9x/ME/NT/2000 are still for sale by Microsoft. Why should XP be any different? Microsoft isn't pulling copies off the shelf, like Apple did with OS X Tiger, so I don't see what the big deal is.

Peace...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Disagreed with that..
> 
> Many people perferred XP than Vista


CCM,
You will still be able to buy it new on eBay for years to come...not to worry!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> CCM,
> You will still be able to buy it new on eBay for years to come...not to worry!


What happen if it sold out and there are no more XP disk left?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> What happen if it sold out and there are no more XP disk left?


CCM,
That will never happen. I can still buy 98 or Me on eBay and have been able to for years after stores stopped selling them. Same way with Windows 2000.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> CCM,
> That will never happen. I can still buy 98 or Me on eBay and have been able to for years after stores stopped selling them. Same way with Windows 2000.


They selling 98 and ME because they're crap O.S


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Whatever, but they are selling them because they are available years after Ms had them taken off the shelves in stores.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I think what MS was trying to say here is that you can longer buy them when you buy a computer. But, you can still buy it on sites like NewEgg.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Exactly!


----------

